# Горит левая нога в районе бедра



## Алексее иванович (19 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте помогите разобраться 27.03.2017г была произведена операция обычная дискетомия по удалению грыжи диска л5с1 справа. Делаю дай 3 раза в день отжимаюсь по 15 раз 3 раза в день.
Принимаю мидокалм 2 раза в день месяц и нейробион 3 раза по 1 таблетка и келтикан 3 раза в день по 1й таблетке. На данный момент болей в правой ноге нет но появилась боль в спине с левой стороны и печет левая нога на внешней стороне бедра. Просто начинаю нервничать переживать из чего это может это спазм? Помогите разобраться.


----------



## La murr (19 Апр 2017)

@Алексее иванович, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


Алексее иванович написал(а):


> Делаю дай 3 раза в день отжимаюсь по 15 раз 3 раза в день


Уточните, пожалуйста, что именно Вы выполняете?


----------



## Алексее иванович (19 Апр 2017)

Лфк 3 раза в день


----------



## La murr (19 Апр 2017)

@Алексее иванович, что именно?
Какой комплекс?


----------



## Алексее иванович (19 Апр 2017)

1 лежа на спине поднимаю сначала одну ногу максимально вверх и держу 15 сек потом другую.
2 напрямую мышцы живота и попы 10 сек 5 раз
3 лежа на животе одновременно левую ногу и правую руку поднимаю на 20см и держу 15 сек затем наоборот
4 лежа на боку поднимаю ногу и держу поочередно по 20 сек
5 стоя на четвереньках ласточки делаю по 15 сек
6 на животе поднятие таза и удержание 20 сек
7 отжимания 15 раз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2017)

Почитайте про нейропатию бокового кожного нерва бедра.


----------



## Алексее иванович (20 Апр 2017)

На данный момент хожу в корсете.Может ли это быть причиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2017)

Вполне.
Особенно если корсет неправильный. Широкий, а носите постоянно и сидите в нем.
Даже от брючного ремня бывает, особенно у полных...


----------



## Алексее иванович (20 Апр 2017)

Ну я не полный но крупный 196 см 115 кг не сижу вообще еще месяц не прошел после операции а корсет реально широкий и тугой. По началу не было такого


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Апр 2017)

Желательно обратиться к неврологу по месту жительства для тщательного неврологического осмотра.


----------



## Алексее иванович (20 Апр 2017)

_А что конкретно он должен посмотреть и какие исследования сделать а то не уверен в нижней компетенции._


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Апр 2017)

Провести неврологический осмотр, что делает каждый  для определения неврологического статуса.


----------



## Алексее иванович (20 Апр 2017)

А нужно ли носить корсет?
Отжиматься от пола?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2017)

Можно отжиматься.
И корсет нужен только при нагрузке и боли.


----------



## Алексее иванович (21 Апр 2017)

А если без него ходить хуже не станет? И у меня спина болит слева а не справа такое ощущение как бы натянуть мышцы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2017)

Алексее иванович написал(а):


> А если без него ходить хуже не станет? И у меня спина болит слева а не справа такое ощущение как бы натянуть мышцы.


Так лфк надо делать и корсет 20 см


----------



## Алексее иванович (21 Апр 2017)

Понял. А посоветуйте к моему комплексу ЛФК еще может какие-то пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2017)

А какой у Вас? Отжимания?


----------



## Алексее иванович (22 Апр 2017)

Алексее иванович написал(а):


> 1 лежа на спине поднимаю сначала одну ногу максимально вверх и держу 15 сек потом другую.
> 2 напрямую мышцы живота и попы 10 сек 5 раз
> 3 лежа на животе одновременно левую ногу и правую руку поднимаю на 20см и держу 15 сек затем наоборот
> 4 лежа на боку поднимаю ногу и держу поочередно по 20 сек
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Можно.


----------



## Алексее иванович (22 Апр 2017)

А какие? Подскажите пожалуйста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Ссылки нельзя, но пока админ не увидел:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
9,10,11 а потом 7 и 8.


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Вам можно!
Не конспирируйтесь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Спасибо. Приятно!


----------

